# Belly pork ribs



## resurrected (Aug 8, 2015)

Bought these from the local farm shop today.

2.67kg of Packington free range belly pork ribs. Cost me £25. Expensive I think.but Packington pork isn't cheap.

Just wondering if they are good to go as they are, or do they need a trim? I'm guessing some of the fat needs to come off.

Just going to dry rub and 3-2-1 one rack. Freeze the other.













image.jpg



__ resurrected
__ Aug 8, 2015


















image.jpg



__ resurrected
__ Aug 8, 2015


















image.jpg



__ resurrected
__ Aug 8, 2015


















image.jpg



__ resurrected
__ Aug 8, 2015


----------



## smokewood (Aug 8, 2015)

I can't make out if the piece of meat in to top photo still has the skin on.  If it has I would just trim the skin off, and then it is good to go.


----------



## resurrected (Aug 8, 2015)

smokewood said:


> I can't make out if the piece of meat in to top photo still has the skin on.  If it has I would just trim the skin off, and then it is good to go.



It isn't, the butcher took the skin off for me. That's the fat. If you look at picture three that is that same piece.


----------



## smokewood (Aug 8, 2015)

So it is, I would personally put a rub on the meat only and leave the fat to crisp up, so you would have a fantastic piece of meat with a crisp smokey fat


----------



## resurrected (Aug 8, 2015)

smokewood said:


> So it is, I would personally put a rub on the meat only and leave the fat to crisp up, so you would have a fantastic piece of meat with a crisp smokey fat



Done just that :biggrin:













image.jpg



__ resurrected
__ Aug 8, 2015


----------



## smokewood (Aug 8, 2015)

Mmmm that looks awesome, and it's not even cooked yet


----------



## resurrected (Aug 8, 2015)

smokewood said:


> Mmmm that looks awesome, and it's not even cooked yet Thumbs Up



Fingers crossed. Loads of meat on them too. Nice and thick.













image.jpg



__ resurrected
__ Aug 8, 2015


----------



## kiska95 (Aug 9, 2015)

the start of a Melon Kebob in the background? been watching BBQ Champ haven't you!!!!


----------



## resurrected (Aug 9, 2015)

kiska95 said:


> the start of a Melon Kebob in the background? been watching BBQ Champ haven't you!!!!



I'd heard you were popping over and it's the only thing I could think of that would be big enough to keep you quiet :jedi: :ROTF


----------



## kiska95 (Aug 9, 2015)

Tell you what you've got it all on show, Tassimo, real eggs not in the fridge, you rich people have it all!!!!


----------



## resurrected (Aug 9, 2015)

Bought this yesterday and going to use it at the end of the cook. 













IMG_20150809_120509.jpg



__ resurrected
__ Aug 9, 2015


----------



## resurrected (Aug 9, 2015)

I think I'm just going to let them cook straight through, with no foil wrap until I take them off at the end of the cook.

What IT should I be aiming for and how long approximately. I've read anything between 3 & 5 hours?


----------



## kiska95 (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi Ressy

Don't think Wade used an IT when he showed us how to do ribs at the weekend meet. Think you were too busy boozing! It was the pull back of meat from the bones and the bendy test. The Neg ones ribs were so good they couldn't be lifted and no IT there either. But if 3+2+1 is the rule of thumb then it's 6 hours if my maths is any good


----------



## resurrected (Aug 9, 2015)

Cheers Mr S.


----------



## resurrected (Aug 9, 2015)

Ribs done and just falling apart. We're off to a pub quiz we do once a fortnight. The pub don't sell food but the provide cutlery etc, so you can take your own. Our team this evening will have belly ribs and wings.


----------



## resurrected (Aug 9, 2015)

IMG_20150809_171547.jpg



__ resurrected
__ Aug 9, 2015


















IMG_20150809_171555.jpg



__ resurrected
__ Aug 9, 2015


----------



## thenegativeone (Aug 9, 2015)

That looks damn fine!!


----------



## resurrected (Aug 9, 2015)

I've had a pick and tastes gorgeous, Paul.


----------



## kiska95 (Aug 10, 2015)

You might be a Boozy Brummie but you can cook mighty fine cowboy!!!!!


----------



## resurrected (Aug 10, 2015)

kiska95 said:


> You might be a Boozy Brummie but you can cook mighty fine cowboy!!!!!



Don't let Danny hear you calling me a cowboy :biggrin:


----------



## smokin monkey (Aug 10, 2015)

Hi Paul, good looking ribs, What type of Pubs do you have in Lincoln, take your own food and they supply the Cutlery etc and wash up for you. I would be round there every night. Cheaper than a dish washer!!!

Will be passing Packington tomorrow, can't pop in though got a big trailer on!


----------



## resurrected (Aug 10, 2015)

Smokin Monkey said:


> Hi Paul, good looking ribs, What type of Pubs Dom ou have in Lincoln, take your own food and they supply the Cutlery etc and wash up for you. I would be round there every night. Cheaper than a dish washer!!!
> 
> Will be passing Packington tomorrow, can't pop in though got a big trailer on!



Not sure what the Lincoln connection is. 

Two pubs in Brum that happily let you bring your own food are these below. You can even have a takeaway delivered [emoji]9786[/emoji]
http://www.thewellingtonrealale.co.uk/index.php
http://www.postofficevaults.co.uk/

You on the way back from Catton Park tomorrow?


----------



## thenegativeone (Aug 10, 2015)

Smokin Monkey said:


> Hi Paul, good looking ribs, What type of Pubs Dom ou have in Lincoln, take your own food and they supply the Cutlery etc and wash up for you. I would be round there every night. Cheaper than a dish washer!!!
> 
> Will be passing Packington tomorrow, can't pop in though got a big trailer on!



It'd be this Paul that's from Lincoln ;)


----------



## smokin monkey (Aug 10, 2015)

Yeah, collecting from Bloodstock!


----------



## resurrected (Aug 10, 2015)

thenegativeone said:


> It'd be this Paul that's from Lincoln ;)



I think we had a confused Monkey.:biggrin:


----------



## tombirmingham (Aug 11, 2015)

resurrected said:


> Not sure what the Lincoln connection is.
> 
> Two pubs in Brum that happily let you bring your own food are these below. You can even have a takeaway delivered [emoji]9786[/emoji]
> http://www.thewellingtonrealale.co.uk/index.php
> ...


The Wellington is a very special pub, what I like and always state about that pub is the fact the pub is designed for very few things, drinking and chatting. No TV's apart from the order TV, a good selection of beer, tables to chat, places to sit on your own and places to sit in a group - no distractions, no bullshit. What pubs should be like in my opinion. Have you been to The Bull in the backwoods of the Gun Quarter ? Another great pub with a great landlady of Irish origin, again a traditional pub with all the quirks and no modernisation !


----------



## resurrected (Aug 11, 2015)

tombirmingham said:


> The Wellington is a very special pub, what I like and always state about that pub is the fact the pub is designed for very few things, drinking and chatting. No TV's apart from the order TV, a good selection of beer, tables to chat, places to sit on your own and places to sit in a group - no distractions, no bullshit. What pubs should be like in my opinion. Have you been to The Bull in the backwoods of the Gun Quarter ? Another great pub with a great landlady of Irish origin, again a traditional pub with all the quirks and no modernisation !



I do Tom. Not been in for two or three years. My other half works at Aston University, so if that side of town I normally have a beer at the Sack of Potatoes before heading into Brum. 

Probably not something to be proud of but I think I've drunk in most of the better establishments throughout Birmingham :biggrin:


----------



## kiska95 (Aug 12, 2015)

Think you just "Drunk" most of the time!


----------



## resurrected (Aug 12, 2015)

kiska95 said:


> Think you just "Drunk" most of the time!:yahoo:



I will be from about 3pm Belgium time tomorrow :sausage:


----------



## kiska95 (Aug 12, 2015)

ooh! ooh! quad beer, I want it, I want it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Put the last of my Baby Backs in from Geo Bowlems in Sedgefield. £40.00 for 10KG box (ripped off) that I got for my BBQ Swaray and they are proper shite! proper Shiners! First 2 hours and the main bones are showing through the meat!!!!

Going to give those ones from Bookers a go!


----------



## resurrected (Aug 12, 2015)

Now I've got a card, I'm going to pop in and see what they have in, when I get back from Tin Tin land.


----------



## jockaneezer (Aug 12, 2015)

The meatiest ribs I've had in a long time came from a Polish shop in town, they get a delivery from who knows where on a Tuesday, but they're spot on. Maybe worth checking out the Polski Sklep in your area as it may be a particular cut that they use ?


----------

